
Weaponizing of Google Cloud Storage for phishing attacks (2019) - jonathanlydall
https://blog.certfa.com/posts/weaponizing-of-google-cloud-storage-for-phishing-attacks/
======
jonathanlydall
Every message which makes it to my Gmail spam folder is using this trick, it
would be nice for Gmail users if Google could pro-actively detect this kind of
abuse of their storage API.

Relatedly, there seems to be no way to filter Gmail messages based on them
containing a link to a particular host?

